# Philly Auto Show sucked



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Just got back from the Philly Auto Show... what a terrible show this year. New 7 is there... even worse in person.

Took a bunch of photos... will be uploading them soon.

6:48p ET: Photos uploaded! Sorry for the rather crappy quality:
http://staff.pop3now.com/alee/bmw/phlauto2k2

-Al


----------



## ___lk___ (Dec 21, 2001)

thx for the heads-up...i'll skip it.. could u climb into the 7 though?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

___lk___ said:


> *thx for the heads-up...i'll skip it.. could u climb into the 7 though?  *


Yeah, there was a huge line to sit in the 7. The layout was really awkward... the I-Drive wasn't on, but you could toy with the knobs, etc.

Most people said they didn't like it at all.

-Al


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

waiting for pics....


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *Just got back from the Philly Auto Show... what a terrible show this year. New 7 is there... even worse in person.
> 
> Took a bunch of photos... will be uploading them soon.
> 
> -Al *


I was planning on going during the week...maybe I'll skip it now.

Was the Nissan 350Z there??


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Philly Auto Show sucked*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> I was planning on going during the week...maybe I'll skip it now.
> 
> Was the Nissan 350Z there?? *


No 350Z, no RX-8, no Mini.

If you went last year, you're not seeing much new this year. There weren't a lot of people there for opening day. Usually it's mobbed... I'd estimate maybe 1/2 of last year's crowd. 

-Al


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Philly Auto Show sucked*



alee said:


> *
> 
> No 350Z, no RX-8, no Mini.
> 
> ...


What do you guys expect, after all that is Philly


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Philly Auto Show sucked*



alee said:


> *
> 
> No 350Z, no RX-8, no Mini.
> 
> ...


None of those three?  What was it...SUV after SUV? I'm not anti-SUV like some others (my last vehicle was a '97 Toyota 4-Runner SR5) but I think there are enough choices already. 

You're right, opening day is usually so mobbed that you can't move and the weather wasn't too bad so you would think people would have been out of the house to go there??


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Philly Auto Show sucked*



vexed said:


> *
> 
> What do you guys expect, after all that is Philly *


 We'll see them at the 2008 Auto Show, right when the manufacturer announces that they're stopping production of those cars.

-Al


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Philly Auto Show sucked*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> None of those three?  What was it...SUV after SUV? I'm not anti-SUV like some others (my last vehicle was a '97 Toyota 4-Runner SR5) but I think there are enough choices already.  *


Lots of SUVs, and lots of econo-boxes from the Honda, Toyota, Nissan crowd.

-Al


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Philly Auto Show sucked*



vexed said:


> *
> 
> What do you guys expect, after all that is Philly *


And the distinguished counselor from the 50th state checks in with a shot at Philly!! 

The real problem is they have this little school called U of P that will just accept and graduate anyone!!


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Philly Auto Show sucked*



alee said:


> *
> 
> We'll see them at the 2008 Auto Show, right when the manufacturer announces that they're stopping production of those cars.
> 
> -Al *


I should talk, our "show" is a joke except for the hula girls. Well maybe that is not so bad.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Philly Auto Show sucked*



alee said:


> *
> 
> Lots of SUVs, and lots of econo-boxes from the Honda, Toyota, Nissan crowd.
> 
> -Al *


It really is more of a place to check out all the models in one place if you are shopping for the family grocery getter. It's not really an enthusiasts show.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Philly Auto Show sucked*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> 
> And the distinguished counselor from the 50th state checks in with a shot at Philly!!
> 
> The real problem is they have this little school called U of P that will just accept and graduate anyone!!  *


How true, just send money and they take any yahoo. The downside is four years in West Philly


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Philly Auto Show sucked*



vexed said:


> *
> 
> I should talk, our "show" is a joke except for the hula girls. Well maybe that is not so bad. *


The car girls here aren't exactly the top rung of the modeling world 

I would assume it would be awfully expensive to ship a touring auto show to Hawaii for the limited sales it would produce?


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Philly Auto Show sucked*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> 
> The car girls here aren't exactly the top rung of the modeling world
> 
> I would assume it would be awfully expensive to ship a touring auto show to Hawaii for the limited sales it would produce? *


True. However they do use Hawaii for press introductions. For example I saw Miata running around here before they were introduced and they use the Big Island for SUV's. I know Matson charges about $800 to ship a car from the west coast. Lucky for me BMWNA does not pass that on, my shipping charge was the same.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Philly Auto Show sucked*



vexed said:


> *
> 
> How true, just send money and they take any yahoo. The downside is four years in West Philly *


I did nine years in West Philly...4 at Drexel and 5 at GE Aerospace at 32nd and Chestnut...alee works in West Philly now.

BTW...thanks to you and your fellow graduating class of '23 for the nice rink I played hockey at for 4 years!! Or was '23 after you were long gone??


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Photos are now posted. Sorry they're kinda crappy this time.

http://staff.pop3now.com/alee/bmw/phlauto2k2

-Al


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Philly Auto Show sucked*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> alee works in West Philly now.
> *


Work? How can anyone work in a building that looks like this?












-Al


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Philly Auto Show sucked*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> 
> I did nine years in West Philly...4 at Drexel and 5 at GE Aerospace at 32nd and Chestnut...alee works in West Philly now.
> 
> BTW...thanks to you and your fellow graduating class of '23 for the nice rink I played hockey at for 4 years!! Or was '23 after you were long gone??    *


I know Al works there, I assume he is smart enough to get out before it gets dark.

I can't remember when I graduated, I am having a senior moment.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Philly Auto Show sucked*



vexed said:


> *
> I know Al works there, I assume he is smart enough to get out before it gets dark.
> *


I get out of the city by 2:30p. Usually by 2p. No way I'm hanging out there a minute longer than necessary! 

-Al


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Philly Auto Show sucked*



alee said:


> *
> 
> Work? How can anyone work in a building that looks like this?
> 
> ...


Bleech, this is my view from home.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Philly Auto Show sucked*



vexed said:


> *
> 
> Bleech, this is my view from home. *


Is that as ghetto as Hawaii gets? 

-Al


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Philly Auto Show sucked*



vexed said:


> *
> 
> Bleech, this is my view from home. *


Must be really tough to have to deal with such an ugly view every day  

You are in paradise that's for sure...

West Philly wasn't that bad when I was there as long as you didn't stray off campus too far. But go one or two blocks in either direction and it got real scary real fast  The last time I was down there it reall had changed and seemed much worse...I was nervous driving there at night.  I was going to U of P Hospital to visit a sick friend. It felt a lot different then it used to...


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Philly Auto Show sucked*



alee said:


> *
> 
> Is that as ghetto as Hawaii gets?
> 
> -Al *


No there are some areas that you do not go to-period. Hey my law partner just ordered a 325ci, steel blue, black ette, step, SP, roof and traded the CD for a cassette because he likes books on tape. I told him he will fry his ass on the ette.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Philly Auto Show sucked*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> 
> Must be really tough to have to deal with such an ugly view every day
> 
> ...


It was rough when I was there. I lived on 39th on year and over xmas we got cleaned out. I was there when the "Move" was there but missed the big confrontation. I admit I have never been back since I graduated.

It gets worse, this is what I see as I sit here and *work*


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Philly Auto Show sucked*



alee said:


> *
> 
> Work? How can anyone work in a building that looks like this?
> 
> ...


Al...you may have the distinction of working in the ugliest building in the Delaware Valley.

The trunk on the 7 is even uglier in your pictures than in the ones I have seen in magazines  What were they thinking??

Vexed...your partner better not park next to you...they will look almost exactly the same 

I have black 'ette and yes it is WAY too hot in the summer. I ended up getting the sheepskin seat vests. I hate the way they look but 2 minutes in the car when it is 95 degrees and you are soaked through. I would suggest that he get them now...in Hawaii he will regret the black 'ette.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Philly Auto Show sucked*



vexed said:


> *
> 
> It was rough when I was there. I lived on 39th on year and over xmas we got cleaned out. I was there when the "Move" was there but missed the big confrontation. I admit I have never been back since I graduated.
> 
> It gets worse, this is what I see as I sit here and *work* *


I saw that pic before...I would have a hard time getting anything done because I would be staring out the window all day! My office has a nice view of some cornfields and wood! Actually it's not a bad country side view, but it certainly pales in comparison to yours.

Anything up around 39th was always kind of bad. I was around for the second MOVE confrontation, the one where the mayor burned down a whole neighborhood!! For a kid who grew up in the Bucks County suburbs that was pretty damn scary!!


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Philly Auto Show sucked*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> 
> Al...you may have the distinction of working in the ugliest building in the Delaware Valley.
> 
> ...


His wheels will be different I believe. But you are right, I suggested he debadge his car. I had the vests in my E36 although it had leather, they were great. I warned him about three times but... They told him April delivery and I am assuming a February build date. He would never be like us and track the car. I had the wlna schedule memorized.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Philly Auto Show sucked*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> 
> I saw that pic before...I would have a hard time getting anything done because I would be staring out the window all day! My office has a nice view of some cornfields and wood! Actually it's not a bad country side view, but it certainly pales in comparison to yours.
> 
> Anything up around 39th was always kind of bad. I was around for the second MOVE confrontation, the one where the mayor burned down a whole neighborhood!! For a kid who grew up in the Bucks County suburbs that was pretty damn scary!! *


I knew a guy from Feasterville. We once drove to a party in Bucks County and got really lost

To make you feel better it is very cloudy today, my car washing plans are on hold.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Philly Auto Show sucked*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> 
> I saw that pic before...I would have a hard time getting anything done because I would be staring out the window all day! My office has a nice view of some cornfields and wood! Actually it's not a bad country side view, but it certainly pales in comparison to yours.*


Both you guys suck. My view:












-Al


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Philly Auto Show sucked*



alee said:


> *
> 
> Both you guys suck. My view:
> 
> ...


LOL! You have a farm view just like me...it's just that your's is a cubicle farm


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

*Geekdom*

Al

I hate to say it but I am not surprised


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Philly Auto Show sucked*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> LOL! You have a farm view just like me...it's just that your's is a cubicle farm  *


It's enough to suck the life out of me everytime I walk into the office. Only VPs and above get doors. Life just isn't fair. 

-Al


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Philly Auto Show sucked*



alee said:


> *
> 
> It's enough to suck the life out of me everytime I walk into the office. Only VPs and above get doors. Life just isn't fair.
> 
> -Al *


I served my time in cubicle prison. In a big corp like Lockheed an office is a HUGE perk. the first level of management gets a door but it's just a glorified cubicle with a door, the walls only go up 8 feet so there isn't much privacy.

It takes quite a while to get real walls and a door. I have real walls and the added and very rare bonus of a wall of windows!


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Philly Auto Show sucked*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> 
> I served my time in cubicle prison. In a big corp like Lockheed an office is a HUGE perk. the first level of management gets a door but it's just a glorified cubicle with a door, the walls only go up 8 feet so there isn't much privacy.
> 
> It takes quite a while to get real walls and a door. I have real walls and the added and very rare bonus of a wall of windows! *


Gee maybe my time in law school was well spent. We all have windows and I just moved to a corner office which is the best. Of course I have seniority as Mike is fond or reminding me.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Philly Auto Show*



vexed said:


> *
> 
> Gee maybe my time in law school was well spent. We all have windows and I just moved to a corner office which is the best. Of course I have seniority as Mike is fond or reminding me. *


When I reach your ripe old age, I'll qualify for the corner cube where I can just make out the windows about 500 feet away from me.

-Al


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Philly Auto Show sucked*



vexed said:


> *
> 
> Gee maybe my time in law school was well spent. We all have windows and I just moved to a corner office which is the best. Of course I have seniority as Mike is fond or reminding me. *


Maybe, but is worth having to sell your soul to the Devil when you passed the bar??


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Philly Auto Show*



alee said:


> *
> 
> When I reach your ripe old age, I'll qualify for the corner cube where I can just make out the windows about 500 feet away from me.
> 
> -Al *


Hopefully when you get that corner cube you won't have to worry about turning in your TPS reports!


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

How many folks from Philly area are on this board? 

I grew up in Delaware County. Lived in Media and Wallingford. Went to Nether Providence middle/high school (changed names...Strathaven I think?)

Many fond memories of the 70s/80s from that area. Like skipping school for the Phillies parade! Philly teams are still the only ones I pay attention to. Eagles/Phils/Flyers/Sixers. Ok.. I lived in CO too and like the Rockies and Avs as well. But I draw the line at the Doncos and Smellway.

Every time I'm in the area I try to make it to Apollo's Pizza in Media.


----------

